# Photos of Kai and I at Luddenham Show 09



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness what a nice horse!! You guys look like you're having tons of fun and congrats on the winning!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks! It was a blast!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like you had such a great time! I would love to do things like that with my guy!

You both look great together


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Whoever took the action shots did a great job. Really nice photos the one of you taking off in the long flag is great. Must have been using a fast camera.
Congratulations on the wins Kai is such a beautiful, talented horse.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Gah! I am jealous! that looks like a ton of fun! congrates.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks 

My mother was groom/transporter/photographer/water carrier for Kai and I. She always does a great job with photos


----------



## mandaleacalico (Feb 14, 2009)

Well done!

I went on Sunday, and got two thirds and a 1s, and pulled muscles in my arms, because Taffy freaked at the rides when I was leading him, and ran backwards faster than I could run


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats! My old student went on Sunday and won a few ribbons too. I was so surprised at how small the class sizes where but someone tells me Canberra Royal was on the same weekend


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats both of you. Pinto Pony, you and Kai look like such a great team .


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations! Looks like so much fun.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Shellbe


----------

